# My fisrt plasticol



## GhettoCreation (Sep 21, 2008)

There is some example of my first day of plasticol. I really like it and i would recommend this to everyone! Thanks to the t-shirtforums.com users and spot98.net for introducing me so well to this wonderful t-shirt creation process.

The first picture is on a 100% Acrylic hoodie.
The second on a Cotton/Polyester army hoddie.
The third and fourth are jeans.
The fifth is a Cotton footlocker t-shirt.

I'm more than happy with the result of this firsy day of testing!


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

That looks very good. Great job.


----------



## HSI Promo (Nov 21, 2007)

keep printing it only gets more fun!


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

Very nice design. Good luck.


----------

